# March Madness - Graphics Competition



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am running this competition this month in the spirit of the NCAA March Madness basketball tournament. I understand many people are busy and wouldn't be able to participate in a tournament right now so instead this will be a one time tournament and winner will be crowned March Madness Champion!​

*RULES:*

*THEME:* Favorite TV Show (No Cartoons allowed)
*SIZE:* 450x250 or 250x450 (Vertical signatures allowed)
*DUE DATE:* 1 week after registration closes
*PRIZES:*
*1st-* 500,000 Credits + March Madness Userbar
*2nd-* 250,000 Credits
*3rd-* 100,000 Credits
*PLEASE PM ALL ENTRIES TO ME*​
*Registration:*
1- KryOnicle
2- Killstarz
3- limba
4- Intermission
5- M.C
6-


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I'm in  Last comp I enter for a while though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If i don't see a super cool HIMYM sig in here, it's somebody's ass. :confused05:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> If i don't see a super cool HIMYM sig in here, it's somebody's ass. :confused05:


Just one of the many shows I can expect to see turn up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Me!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Me!!!


Got you signed up buddy !


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wicked!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going to pass on this one.

Been doing so much photoshop work lately I've burned myself out on it.

Good luck to everyone who signs up, though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Do movies (movie characters) qualify for this competition?!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

limba said:


> Do movies (movie characters) qualify for this competition?!


I am going to have to say no to that one. Unless its a movie character that also plays in a TV show (Neil Patrick Harris).


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I am going to have to say no to that one. Unless its a movie character that also plays in a TV show (Neil Patrick Harris).


Did someone say NPH? raise01:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Forgot about this.
Sign me up also...
I'll see what comes to my mind :confused02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for signing up limba, I hope more people join in.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll sign up for it as well.

I didn't have time when it came up and was/still kinda am bored of photoshop, but I'm in.


----------

